# Malia and Gavin - A Beautiful Wedding Day To You!



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear Kids, 8) -- yup, I could be Mum to about 90% of the folks on the board, LOL....

If I'm not mistaken, April 2 is your wedding day. May it be wonderful.

I think it's too cool that you guys got together because of this board.

To a wonderful life together! One day at a time.

Love,
Dreamer


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow, it's today!!!!
Congratulations, the pair of you.
May you live a long and happy life together.

Best wishes,

Alex


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

wishing you both health, wealth and happiness


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Have a brilliant day and hope you have a brilliant life together!xxx


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

hope all went well.......congrates to both of you


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

congrats...

be careful kids...


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

excellent, congratulations....


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Good luck to both of you, and I pray that you have a blissful and prosperous marriage and the help you need in creating the family you wish you had been given. I'm very, very happy for you both!

God Bless, 
Homeskooled


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Woo hoo !! Great news...good luck and best wishes to you both.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Best wishes 'n all that!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

A very happy honeymoon to you both, and best wishes for a joyous life together.

TOO cool...SLeeping Beauty and Gavin...I'll never get over this, lol

Love to you both,
Janine


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> I'll never get over this


 :shock: Coming from you Janine, that is tantamount to having a dump on the bible in front on a priest.

See a therapist. :wink:


----------

